# Pigeons just hate ice - especially on lights



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

The ferals are having a hard time when their favorite place to hang out is coated with ice (Don't anyone move ): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgIZFCDEr08&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry they have to hang out in the cold. Ours have an oil filled heater set for 60-65F.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

The feral pigeons asked me, "Can you ask cwebster if there is any room for us? We'd really like to live there if there is."

I told them, "I wouldn't count on it."


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wish all the feral creatures could live in comfort.


----------

